# Pull Processing



## darin3200 (Dec 1, 2005)

I was taking some pictures in the snow yesterday and I was using Kodak T-Max 100 but since it was quite bright out I decided to set the ISO to 50. Do I just cut the development 30%?

Thanks


----------



## santino (Dec 1, 2005)

for t-max it would be about 0.7x normal developing time (in D-76), but you gotta try it out, it's just a hint.


----------



## darin3200 (Dec 1, 2005)

Ok, thanks. I just realized that what I did was dumb because I had another roll of tmax 100 shot at 100 that needed developing and I could have done both at once. *sigh*


----------

